# Sort of a PSA - Aldi has duck on sale this week . . . $2.49/lb



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aldi markets has Maple Leaf Farms duck on sale starting Wednesday for $2.49/lb. More the a buck le$$ than everyone else around here. I'm thinking a roast duck gallotine might be in order next weekend. :hungry:


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2013)

I made a few duck ballotines with a duck pate stuffing a year or two ago combining and modifying several recipes. 

*Duck Ballotine with Duck Pate Stuffing with optional Blackberry Sauce*

*Ingredients*:

2 Whole Ducks or 1 duck + 2 breasts

*Duck Pâté *
2 duck breasts trimmed of skin and fat
3 cloves garlic
2 tbsp. orange liqueur
2 tbsp. extra virgin olive oil
2 fresh or 1 dried bay leaves
1 lb. boneless pork shoulder, chilled
1/4 lb. fatback, or pork belly fat or bacon chilled
livers from both ducks or 1&#8260;4 lb. chicken livers 
1 egg
1 tbsp. chopped thyme leaves plus 8 sprigs
1&#8260;2 tsp. ground cloves
1&#8260;2 tsp. ground ginger
1&#8260;4 tsp. ground nutmeg
1&#8260;4 tsp. paprika or piment d'Espelette
4 1&#8260;2 tsp. kosher salt
1&#8260;3 cup shelled pistachios or equal amount dried cherries optional
3 tbsp. dried green peppercorns optional

*Preparation*

Debone ducks as per Jacques Pepin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAekQ5fzfGM

One duck will be stuffed and the other to be used for breasts and liver

Take the breasts off one duck and trim skin and fat
Use the bones for duck stock

Cut the duck breasts into 1&#8260;2" cubes. 
In a bowl combine duck breasts, 1 minced clove garlic, orange liqueur, 1 tbsp. of the olive oil and bay leaves 
Stir to coat the duck pieces. 
Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 day and up to 3 days, to allow the flavors to come together. 

Finely chop and combine pork shoulder, fatback/bacon, the remaining garlic and livers, Add eggs, chopped thyme, cloves, ginger, nutmeg, piment d'Espelette/paprika, and salt.. Mix well and chill.

Remove bay leaves and mince/food process the duck breast misture and fold it into the pork mixture. Taste test a bit of the mixture for seasoning by heating remaining olive oil in skillet over medium-high heat and adjust seasoning accordingly. Cover bowl and refrigerate.

Add whole pistachios or dried cherries and/or pepper corns and mix in before stuffing the duck.

Stuff duck and tie as per Pepin

NOTE: Duck bones are longer and stronger than chicken, and there is less meat, so deboning is a bit more difficult. Breaking the ends of leg bones requires more force.

*Blackberry Sauce*
3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons sugar
1/3 cup dry white wine
1/3 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons raspberry vinegar
1 1/4 cups frozen blackberries, thawed
1 1/4 cups beef or duck stock or beef broth
1/2 cup chicken stock or broth
2 tablespoons Cognac or brandy
1 tablespoon pure maple syrup

*Preparation*
Melt 2 tablespoons butter in large skillet over medium-high heat. Add sugar; stir until sugar dissolves and mixture turns deep amber color, about 5 minutes. Add wine, orange juice and vinegar (mixture will bubble vigorously) and bring to boil, stirring to dissolve caramel. Add 1 1/4 cups berries and both stocks and boil until sauce thickens and is reduced to about 1 cup, stirring occasionally. Add water to dilute if sauce is too strong. Strain sauce through sieve into small saucepan, pressing on berries with back of spoon. Mix in Cognac and maple syrup. Set sauce aside. (Can be prepared 1 day ahead. Cover and chill.)
.
Before serving bring sauce to simmer, add 1 tablespoon butter and whisk just until melted. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
Spoon sauce onto plates. Slice duck and place atop sauce. Garnish with additional berries, if desired, and serve.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dude - that tastes delicious in my mind - thanks for that.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have never been to Aldi, looks like I am making a trip. When does the sale start?


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wednesday for these according to the girl I talked to today. I shop at Aldi all the time it's a great no-frills grocery store. Their frozen chickens are .89 cents/lb and are in the 3.5 - 4.5 pound range and good quality. I roasted seven for our birthday party and they were excellent.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

My son reminded me he has goose breast in his freezer - I'm def making a nice stuffing for these - oh yeah!!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 17, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> My son reminded me he has goose breast in his freezer - I'm def making a nice stuffing for these - oh yeah!!!!



goose proscuitto


----------

